# 8 bit computer tribute



## immortalx (Mar 9, 2015)

OK, so I grew up in the 80's and I'm still loving computers of that era. Thus I decided to make a theme guitar of my favorite home computer. Which one is it I'm keeping as a surprise 

Firstly I routed some slots on this ebony board (sorry for the crap phone pic)






And then I did this ugly mess...





I filed that thing until my wrist got sore, rough sanded it and got it home to show my wife (still trying to impress her after all these years  )





The traces and dots are aluminium and the core of the dots is brass.

Now here's something I didn't think of: The traces on the upper side of the fretboard, get in the way of where I would normally put the side dots. I can either trim the fretboard, bind it and install side dots in the binding, or just paint the fretboard sides black and install the side dots afterwards. What would you guys do?


----------



## pettymusic (Mar 9, 2015)

I vote binding. I think it would allow it to look more like a circuit board. 

Freakin' awesome idea too! Can't wait to see how this turns out!!!


----------



## Hywel (Mar 9, 2015)

That inlay is fantastic! This and the predator one are easily some of my favorites that I've seen on sevenstring. 



immortalx said:


> trim the fretboard, bind it and install side dots in the binding, or just paint the fretboard sides black and install the side dots afterwards. What would you guys do?



I'd go for binding. Might be a bit of extra work but I think it would look neater in the long run (although I'm sure you could make the paint look great as well).

Could using white dots in black tube like some of the luminay stuff provide enough contrast to be usable perhaps?


----------



## Malkav (Mar 9, 2015)

That looks really cool dude, nice work!

EDIT: Also go with the binding, as everyone else has said it'll probably end up looking better.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 9, 2015)

Hywel said:


> Could using white dots in black tube like some of the luminay stuff provide enough contrast to be usable perhaps?



Luminlay sounds like a nice idea for contrast! I'm just thinking that it is too crowded there to add any side dots without covering the aluminium edges


----------



## bostjan (Mar 9, 2015)

What about a PCB green binding with silver or copper side markers?


----------



## immortalx (Mar 9, 2015)

bostjan said:


> What about a PCB green binding with silver or copper side markers?


Hehe, the original idea was to dye a plain maple board PCB green, but i was afraid I couldn't do those routs tight enough and the filler would look like a sore thumb!
Now where does one get green binding? Never saw anything like that on the usual places.


----------



## Skoude (Mar 9, 2015)

An awesome idea! And really well executed! Me likes!


----------



## patsanger (Mar 9, 2015)

This looks like it might be a fit for the green binding...
10STRIPS GREEN SHELL CELLULOID BINDING,Measures6mm x 1.5mm thick and 1600mm long


----------



## bostjan (Mar 9, 2015)

immortalx said:


> Hehe, the original idea was to dye a plain maple board PCB green, but i was afraid I couldn't do those routs tight enough and the filler would look like a sore thumb!
> Now where does one get green binding? Never saw anything like that on the usual places.



I know I saw some green ABS binding strips available somewhere, but now I can't find them, I think I actually saw them on eBay or amazon...

You could get light wood binding and dye it green with RIT dye.

There are also these: Wood Strips for Purfling & Trim, but I don't think the green is quite green enough.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks again guys!
@patsanger and @bostjan you guys gave me ideas that i'd never thought of! Got to make some decisions


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 9, 2015)

This is so awesome! I'm really excited to see what you come up with for the rest


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Mar 9, 2015)

immortalx said:


> Now here's something I didn't think of: The traces on the upper side of the fretboard, get in the way of where I would normally put the side dots. I can either trim the fretboard, bind it and install side dots in the binding, or just paint the fretboard sides black and install the side dots afterwards. What would you guys do?




Firstly, that's such a cool inlay, love it. 

Also, you might consider continuing the traces down the sides and onto the back of the neck??? maybe have the traces end on the back of the neck with more dots in a cool looking pattern, some of them shoot up to the headstock and certain ones simply end in the location where side dots would usually be... not sure exactly how you'd lay aluminum strip into the back of a contoured neck but theres gotta be a way. 

But if you must hide the ends of the traces deff trim and bind.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Mar 9, 2015)

oooo, looks like there might be a build off soon. Im about to start a custom for someone that has asked for a fretboard similar to that.


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 9, 2015)

Here's a crazy fkn idea....bind it in aluminum or brass? I wonder how well that would work...I can't think of a single reason it wouldn't...


----------



## Michael T (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## immortalx (Mar 9, 2015)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Firstly, that's such a cool inlay, love it.
> 
> Also, you might consider continuing the traces down the sides and onto the back of the neck??? maybe have the traces end on the back of the neck with more dots in a cool looking pattern, some of them shoot up to the headstock and certain ones simply end in the location where side dots would usually be... not sure exactly how you'd lay aluminum strip into the back of a contoured neck but theres gotta be a way.
> 
> But if you must hide the ends of the traces deff trim and bind.


Thanks man but I'm not sure I have the skills and patience to do something *that *complicated and I'd like to finish this one before 2030 



ormsby guitars said:


> oooo, looks like there might be a build off soon. Im about to start a custom for someone that has asked for a fretboard similar to that.


I'd die to see that one build from your hands Perry! (despite the fact that you'll put me to shame  )



Renkenstein said:


> Here's a crazy fkn idea....bind it in aluminum or brass? I wonder how well that would work...I can't think of a single reason it wouldn't...


I did thought about that and tried to glue a strip of aluminium on an ebony scrap yesterday. I used CA and it peeled right off  

Thank you all for the suggestions guys!


----------



## Michael T (Mar 9, 2015)

What about doing Block style side markers, That way you wouldn't have to bother with binding and with the blocks it would be easier to ignore the other spots from the inlays.

Just an Idea.


Or take something like this and cut it down to make block side marker inlays.


----------



## jwade (Mar 9, 2015)

immortalx said:


> I did thought about that and tried to glue a strip of aluminium on an ebony scrap yesterday. I used CA and it peeled right off
> 
> Thank you all for the suggestions guys!



Maybe an epoxy would work better?


----------



## ormsby guitars (Mar 9, 2015)

80 grit on the alloy, then west system epoxy. Works a treat, I did it on a bass last year (fretboard, not body)


----------



## Solodini (Mar 10, 2015)

Binding and luminlay, for sure. Maybe a thin strip of green between the fretboard and main binding. Full green binding could be an eyesore. Or copper shielding tape between the fretboard and binding, perhaps?


----------



## bombonx101 (Mar 10, 2015)

jwade said:


> Maybe an epoxy would work better?



Absolutely correct!


----------



## immortalx (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys! I'm gonna rough the surface and test with epoxy as you suggested!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 10, 2015)

Reminds me of one of those Daemoness necks, what body are you using for this?


----------



## immortalx (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks man, I'm doing a white limba body and it's going to be painted!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 10, 2015)

ooohhhhhhh lovely! looking forward to seeing more!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 10, 2015)

Mother of god. Those inlays are all kinds of amazing.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Mar 11, 2015)

This reminds me of an idea I've been toying around with to making an SNES themed guitar, but I feel like this is gonna be 1000 times better


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice to see Perry in here offering advice. Is West Systems what you use for all binding? I've been trying to figure out what the clear adhesive in the tube is for a while. Asked on YouTube...asked on SSO. I've tried binding goop for gluing binding on an LP body with undesirable results. I've got some binding coming up and I want to nail it.

Immortal...It's metal...you're metal. Harness the metal and make this your bitch! This is such a cool project. It's no secret how much I love metal in guitars.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 11, 2015)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> This reminds me of an idea I've been toying around with to making an SNES themed guitar, but I feel like this is gonna be 1000 times better


I'd love to see your idea come to life man! 


Renkenstein said:


> Nice to see Perry in here offering advice. Is West Systems what you use for all binding? I've been trying to figure out what the clear adhesive in the tube is for a while. Asked on YouTube...asked on SSO. I've tried binding goop for gluing binding on an LP body with undesirable results. I've got some binding coming up and I want to nail it.
> 
> Immortal...It's metal...you're metal. Harness the metal and make this your bitch! This is such a cool project. It's no secret how much I love metal in guitars.


I don't know if I'm metal enough to harness the metal and there's always the possibility that metal will make me his bitch


----------



## immortalx (Mar 15, 2015)

I prepared the body and neck blanks a couple of weeks ago on my work breaks. I forgot to take photos of them back then so here they are in their current state.





The neck is maple/wenge and the body is white limba. These are going to get painted so no fancy grained hardwoods


----------



## JuliusJahn (Mar 15, 2015)

PCB PICKUPS
MOTHERBOARD CONTROL CAVITY COVERS

PLEASE


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 15, 2015)

That is one of the coolest inlay designs i've ever seen.
I can't wait to see this guitar when it's completed.


----------



## Knarbens (Mar 16, 2015)

Super cool fretboard and nice inlay idea! Clean work!


----------



## jahosy (Mar 16, 2015)

Amazing stuffs mate  

I know it's abit late... but thought it'll be cool to incorporate those aluminium slot inlays as side markers ie. start those inlays on 1st, 3rd, 5th, etc so you'll see the alum cross sections as fret markers?? .. makes sense?? 

Bindings and iluminay works well too


----------



## immortalx (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks again guys!
I didn't have time to test all these nice ideas you suggested yet, cause I was into some diy tool making lately. I don't want to rush this so updates will be kinda slow.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 16, 2015)

If this doesn't endup as a C64 guitar I'm filing for divorce.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 16, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> If this doesn't endup as a C64 guitar I'm filing for divorce.


Get the papers ready 


I love the C64 too but I got late into the Commodore family when I got my Amiga 500


----------



## vansinn (Mar 16, 2015)

Cool idea! I'd say no bindings or dots at all. Those aren't needed as the circuit trace patterns are non-uniform, and as such, they'll automatically show you where you are on the board.

I wonder what you'll do with the body..


----------



## Perisher (Mar 16, 2015)

This looks awesome. Well done!


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 16, 2015)

Man, I'm going to LOVE that contrast between that neck and the white limba body. Excellent choices once again, my friend.


----------



## jonsick (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm calling Spectrum ZX or Amstrad CPC.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 19, 2015)

jonsick said:


> I'm calling Spectrum ZX or Amstrad CPC.


I guess there's no point keeping that a secret  It's the speccy


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 19, 2015)

Traitor. Infidel.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 19, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Traitor. Infidel.





I love them all actually but the spectrum was my first one so it has a special place in my heart!


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok...you guys are totally older than me. 

That makes me happy.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 19, 2015)

Some great work right there... Looks really cool


----------



## immortalx (Mar 20, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> Ok...you guys are totally older than me.
> 
> That makes me happy.



Can you do the following tasks simultaneously?



lie down
raise one leg up
hold the TV remote in one hand
fart
If you pass this test you're old enough


----------



## pettymusic (Mar 20, 2015)

The closest thing we had to a computer in our house was the ColecoVision game console. I loved that thing!! My friend's dad had a Commodore (at least I think it was) and we learned how to program graphics and animation on it. The pixels were like 1/4" on the screen and it took us days/ weeks to create a 5 second animation sequence! Was lots of fun though!!

Now, I work on computers all day for work therefor, I hate them!!


----------



## vansinn (Mar 20, 2015)

jonsick said:


> I'm calling Spectrum ZX or Amstrad CPC.



Hmnn.. I see no VIA's.. maybe it's a single-sided neck..


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 20, 2015)

I played a bunch on a babysitter's Colecovision, Atari, and Nintendo was launched when I was 8yrs old. The first family computer was an Apple IIc. First family PC was a 286SX. Once I left the parent's house I built a 486DX2, which got me started on building PCs. My first REAL computer was a Celeron 300A that you could overclock to Asgard and back and it would say "thank you, can I have some more?"

I've built every PC I own since then. Never liked pre-built computers because they were always lacking in one spec or another. I game primarily on PC, so I've gotta have at least a good mid-range video card.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice hearing those stories guys 
After those 8-bit machines started to become obsolete I moved to the Amiga train. I got a A500 and later a A1200. It was like going from a bicycle to a Ferrari! I eventually moved to the PC platform with a broken heart...
But it was those 8-bit machines that started the revolution and we now take for granted at least one computing device at home!


----------



## immortalx (Mar 25, 2015)

I finally found some time to move on a bit with this one. 
I was about to glue aluminium binding (after a successful test as per Perry's advice ), but it seemed too loaded. Instead, I used black binding which is less distinctive. I then glued the fretboard,trimmed the neck flush with it and put a 20" radius.






I routed the neck pocket and put them together





I roughly shaped the profile under the first fret and near the heel. I had to go home so I stopped there.


----------



## Solodini (Mar 25, 2015)

Tasty work, friend. Impressive.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 25, 2015)

Could be cool to have up by the cutaways to continue a short distance onto the body of the guitars (perhaps join the pickups). Then again, it could look sh*t, this is why I don't build guitars.


----------



## Solodini (Mar 25, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Could be cool to have up by the cutaways to continue a short distance onto the body of the guitars (perhaps join the pickups). Then again, it could look sh*t, this is why I don't build guitars.


 
I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Bolwede (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not into fretmarkers on the actual fretboard but this.....  It's so freaking amazing!! Creative idea and an excellent result!


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 25, 2015)

I love how you're not afraid to carve away some meat off that neck. I've been working toward thinner blanks, but I love the scarf joint placement when you build the neck out of a thicker blank. If I'm seeing that right, you've carved the volute and the first fret area and haven't even hit your scarf joint yet.

That is a fkn TASTY neck, sir! (that sounds weird reading that back....)

You're working cleaner and cleaner with increasing finesse.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you all guys for your comments!



jonajon91 said:


> Could be cool to have up by the cutaways to continue a short distance onto the body of the guitars (perhaps join the pickups). Then again, it could look sh*t, this is why I don't build guitars.



I've got a couple of ideas but i need to do some tests until I decide what I'm gonna do. There are no plans for this one but I appreciate any suggestion!



Renkenstein said:


> I love how you're not afraid to carve away some meat off that neck. I've been working toward thinner blanks, but I love the scarf joint placement when you build the neck out of a thicker blank. If I'm seeing that right, you've carved the volute and the first fret area and haven't even hit your scarf joint yet.
> 
> That is a fkn TASTY neck, sir! (that sounds weird reading that back....)
> 
> You're working cleaner and cleaner with increasing finesse.



That's exactly as you described man, using a thicker blank to get the scarf further down. With a thicker blank like this, I usually saw some slots every 4" or so and chisel them to get rid of most of the material.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 25, 2015)

Gah, I meant inlays, we're talking about inlays. Damn


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 28, 2015)

This guitar is turning out to be epic.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks guys 

I finished carving the neck and installed the threaded inserts. I have to get rid of the burn marks and sand it to a finer grit.






Wenge grain sometimes looks so nice! Too bad this is going to be painted black (it's all about the theme!) Also, I kinda like the look of this more pronounced volute.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 29, 2015)

What! That's too pretty to paint!


----------



## immortalx (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks man! I know, but that's what serves the theme. That computer is pitch black!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 29, 2015)

Awww dude you're breaking my heart telling em you're going to paint that wenge.  Your build, of course, and your decision and I get that it's part of the theme. We'll always have the pictures to remember it by.


----------



## Prophetable (Mar 29, 2015)

Why use such a sexy slab of wood when you're going to paint it over? Heathen.

Haha.


----------



## jwade (Mar 29, 2015)

You're going to paint over that? Don't forget to slap yourself a couple of times, for all of us


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Mar 29, 2015)

Seriously you're painting that neck black?


Ok. Thats... um...


Well I guess it'll be a really stable black neck.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks guys and I totally understand what you mean. Although I don't have a strict plan to stick to, I decided early on about painting it black. I used wenge just because I have plenty of it!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 29, 2015)

immortalx said:


> ...I decided early on about painting it black.





For the record, I know you said that pretty early on. Still stings, though. Are you going to paint the rainbow lines on the front?


----------



## immortalx (Mar 29, 2015)

Haha! Thanks man! You're in my mind, yes rainbow on the front!


----------



## jahosy (Mar 29, 2015)

Can you stain the wenge neck black? The grains might still be visible with a stain?


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Mar 29, 2015)

^this, or what about a transparent black? like stain the maple first, sand it back a little then spray a light trans black over it the whole thing... that could be really tasteful and classy. Like have it so dark the grain is just subtly there, like a "ghost grain" if you will.

It would keep the theme in line and still bring the best of a home made hardwood neck.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 30, 2015)

jahosy said:


> Can you stain the wenge neck black? The grains might still be visible with a stain?





DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> ^this, or what about a transparent black? like stain the maple first, sand it back a little then spray a light trans black over it the whole thing... that could be really tasteful and classy. Like have it so dark the grain is just subtly there, like a "ghost grain" if you will.
> 
> It would keep the theme in line and still bring the best of a home made hardwood neck.



Thanks for the suggestion guys, seems like a good idea! When it's time for finishing I'll have to check if I can pull it off and decide accordingly


----------



## DredFul (Mar 30, 2015)

immortalx said:


> I used wenge just because I have plenty of it!



First world luthier problems.

Can't wait too see this finished! I'm another sucker for themed builds like this


----------



## Knarbens (Mar 31, 2015)

Dude ... I'm so blown away by your work! Dad board!


----------



## immortalx (Mar 31, 2015)

DredFul said:


> First world luthier problems.






Knarbens said:


> Dude ... I'm so blown away by your work! Dad board!


Thanks man, means a lot hearing these words from you!


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 31, 2015)

PAINT?!?!?!

....it HURTS....right in the feels!

Good Gods, man...the universe will implode if you paint wenge...consider the children!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 31, 2015)

Is there even a neck? Holy .... that thing is almost half fretboard. Nice, bro.


----------



## immortalx (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks again guys! I wish I could give updates more frequently but it will take a while


----------



## vagbof (Apr 22, 2015)

&#915;&#949;&#953;&#945; &#963;&#959;&#965; &#966;&#943;&#955;&#949;,&#964;&#949;&#955;&#953;&#954;&#940; &#949;&#948;&#974; &#947;&#965;&#961;&#957;&#940;&#962;


----------



## jahosy (Apr 22, 2015)

immortalx said:


> Thanks for the suggestion guys, seems like a good idea! When it's time for finishing I'll have to check if I can pull it off and decide accordingly



It's totally your call mate. Can't wait to see this completed


----------



## immortalx (Apr 22, 2015)

vagbof said:


> &#915;&#949;&#953;&#945; &#963;&#959;&#965; &#966;&#943;&#955;&#949;,&#964;&#949;&#955;&#953;&#954;&#940; &#949;&#948;&#974; &#947;&#965;&#961;&#957;&#940;&#962;


&#915;&#949;&#953;&#945; &#963;&#959;&#965; &#914;&#945;&#947;&#947;&#949;&#955;&#951; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#954;&#945;&#955;&#969;&#962; &#951;&#961;&#952;&#949;&#962; &#963;&#964;&#951;&#957; &#960;&#945;&#961;&#949;&#945;!


jahosy said:


> It's totally your call mate. Can't wait to see this completed


Thanks a lot man! It seems it's going to take a while, cause I've been waiting for some parts to arrive and it appears they were lost in the way here


----------



## vagbof (Apr 25, 2015)

immortalx said:


> &#915;&#949;&#953;&#945; &#963;&#959;&#965; &#914;&#945;&#947;&#947;&#949;&#955;&#951; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#954;&#945;&#955;&#969;&#962; &#951;&#961;&#952;&#949;&#962; &#963;&#964;&#951;&#957; &#960;&#945;&#961;&#949;&#945;!
> 
> Thanks a lot man! It seems it's going to take a while, cause I've been waiting for some parts to arrive and it appears they were lost in the way here



&#927;&#967;&#953; &#961;&#949; &#947;&#945;&#956;&#969;&#964;&#959;,&#945;&#965;&#964;&#972; &#952;&#945; &#949;&#943;&#957;&#945;&#953; &#956;&#941;&#947;&#945; &#956;&#945;&#955;&#945;&#954;&#953;&#945;


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 25, 2015)

Please reconsider painting that neck! Maybe stain is black? But you'd be doing an incredible disservice with woodworking skills like that, just to paint right over that neck!


----------



## immortalx (Apr 26, 2015)

^ Thanks man, I'm considering staining it since you guys have suggested that. I haven't progressed on this though, still waiting for parts/materials and I also just started yet another build... I now have 3 unfinished builds


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 26, 2015)

I have two unfinished builds in my house, that are several years old, due to time available to work on them and the tools needed to work on them never being on the same schedule at all. So don't feel bad about that, dude! XD


----------



## pettymusic (Apr 26, 2015)

Lol! There are bad problems and there are good problems. I think these ^^ fall into the good problems category. I don't see a thing wrong with being smack in the middle of multiple builds.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Apr 27, 2015)

I should probably keep my "number of builds on the go" a secret, yea? I probably beat pondman


----------



## immortalx (Apr 27, 2015)

^  You guys are in another league!


----------

